# Configure Microsoft Single Image 2010 starts up with Outlook



## jill-c (Dec 24, 2010)

Every time I start Outlook there is an installer with says it is configuring Microsoft Single Image 2010 - this runs for a couple of minutes and then Outlook opens up. The other office programs open up fine. I have found lots of pleas for help on other forums and nobody seems to have an answer that works for me.
Can you assist?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Has this problem always happened, from the moment you installed Office/Outlook?

As it sounds as if you have already taken a good look around the web for clues, I think I could probably assume the following, but just in case.

If you have multiple versions of Outlook/Office installed, have you tried uninstalling the older versions?

How do you open Outlook, is it from a shortcut? If so, have you tried going to the Office folder and launching the executable directly, does the same thing still happen? It should be located here, if Microsoft Office 2010 ..\Microsoft Office\Office14 - Outlook.exe


----------



## jill-c (Dec 24, 2010)

I solved it. My solution: In Add/Remove programs, select Change and then find Outlook - expand the listing and click on ALL components/add-ons to run from the Computer.
It took me a week to figure it out - simple really.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad you solved it.


----------

